
Software Architect – A Role, Not a Job - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2015/02/19/software-architect-role/#.VOXrF-AYTZc.hackernews
======
ukigumo
I think that the actual chasm is in the lack of understanding of the
architecture process that the OP shows. Also, I think he means "A function,
not a job" because Role is actually a synonym for Job in IT services. Not
being picky, just a little bit pricky. :-)

